# Osmo oil - For mantelpiece



## TRITON (9 Dec 2020)

Would Osmo be suitable as a finish for a mantelpiece ?. 

Im not a great finisher, always been shellac,French or oil, or a combination, but was wondering if this would be better suited.
Going onto bare timber - Hard Maple


----------



## AESamuel (10 Dec 2020)

Certainly yes. It's one of my go to finishes for things that are going to be handled or have things placed on it. For example a serving tray I made a while back. It keeps a very natural feel and scratches don't show very easily.

It's worth checking out some video tutorials on how to apply it as it's a little different to regular oils. You don't really want to flood it on, it seems to work best in thin layers. Matt Estlea's video is a great example of getting a good finish with osmo:


----------



## TRITON (10 Dec 2020)

Thanks for the link/vid, I'll take a look at it and whatever others link from it.


----------



## Rorton (10 Dec 2020)

Yep, OSMO would be ideal I recon, I use the Satin (code 3032) on most projects!

As mentioned above, apply thinly - shameless stolen from a previous post of mine...

Use a non abrasive pad - white scotch guard type thing. 

The trick is putting it on thin, the non abrasive pad will burnish the finish a little so no need for sanding.
I find if you add your osmo, leave it 15 mins, go back over with a clean non abrasive pad and remove any excess with firm pressure. Then make sure it’s warm ish when drying. I bring my projects into the house after applying as it’s too cold in the garage at the moment for it to dry.

I watched the above vid and its those methods I use.


----------



## Roland (10 Dec 2020)

Applying it with 0000 wire wool can bring out the grain because it deposits iron dust. It also brings imperfections, so be careful.


----------

